# sanitize the loftl



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

hey every one.
any body have any suggestion on how can i sanitize the loft

i mean what i should use.
thanks in advanced

indianbird


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

one suggest would be to use "LOFT PAINT" it has some properties in it to foil some pests and vermin! When i was a kid, i would just clean out the loft and nest boxes and just sprinkle lots of vermin power into the nooks and crannies of the nest boxes and any place that could hide the darn vermin!

Hopefully the more senior members will come on board and offer some more advise for you that will help!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

There are some very detailed posts in the resources section here on loft cleaning! They should serve to inform, or encourage, if you find by reading them you are already doing the right stuff. It even tells you about cleaning nest boxes.

Myself, I scrub down all the surfaces a couple times a week with a bucket of hot water, bleach, and a little soap, using a scrub brush, then wipe up with rags. It keeps things disinfected and quite clean. 

In between, of course, I scrape poop. Twice a day, although that's not really necessary - I just can't stand them standing around in their own poo!


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I move the birds out and pressure hose the loft our. big operation which you need to plan months ahead and done once a year.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

indianbird said:


> hey every one.
> any body have any suggestion on how can i sanitize the loft
> 
> i mean what i should use.
> ...


Half a cup of bleach to one gallon of water will kill known pathogens pigeons
are susceptible to becoming sick from as a result of being exposed to. The 
mixture is not so strong as to worry about fumes and the pigeons inhaling them...about the same as Oxine AH, but you need to make sure that the loft
dries out afterward.

fp


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Killing all bacteria and viruses*



indianbird said:


> hey every one.
> any body have any suggestion on how can i sanitize the loft
> 
> i mean what i should use.
> ...


One product to spray the loft with after cleaning is VIRKON S. It is the only product know to kill all bacteria and viruses our pigeons are vulnerable to. Use with caution and follow directions.
Ken


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Basic G, is earth friendly and pet friendly and outperforms bleach and a lot of germicides used in hospitals. It's an antibacterial, antiviral, and anti fungal.

I have used it for years. You must read the label and follow instructions carefully, it mixes in different strengths for different jobs, read on:

http://www.sustainlane.com/reviews/basic-g/OU98AXHQR2PLRUPDM1RPX4SKF3MC


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

*sanitize the loft*



> Basic G, is earth friendly and pet friendly and outperforms bleach and a lot of germicides used in hospitals. It's an antibacterial, antiviral, and anti fungal.
> 
> I have used it for years. You must read the label and follow instructions carefully, it mixes in different strengths for different jobs, read on:



Hi Tresa,
what is basic g & where can i find it ?
thanks for suggestion every body you guy been very help
thanks again


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

indianbird said:


> Hi Tresa,
> what is basic g & where can i find it ?
> thanks for suggestion every body you guy been very help
> thanks again


You can go to the Shaklee.com website to get more information on the product and to find a salesperson in your local area, you can even try the phone book to find one, look under health products, nutrition products in the yellow pages.


----------



## indianbird (Oct 6, 2007)

thanks Treesa;
you been great help


----------

